# NE Indianapolis, IN group looking for new players



## DrakkenKaiser (Apr 25, 2009)

*Who We Are: *Hello all, we have a very small 3-person group, and we're looking to expand a bit, maybe one or two new players. Currently the group consists of my wife and a close friend (and me, of course!). We are all between 25 and 45 years old. 

*Where We Are:* We've been playing at our place for almost two years now, here on the NE side of Indianapolis just a hair's breadth from the South end of Fishers. It's a great spot with plenty of restaraunts in very close proximity!

*What We Play:* We have played the gamut of games from board games, card games, and roleplaying games such as D&D, Shadowrun, Mutants and Masterminds, Warhammer 40k Dark Heresy, D6 Space, among others. Presently we have a Shadowrun 4th edition game going, but I am also looking to make use of my 4th edition D&D books (I am the GM more often than not!). One of us is also an avid Warhammer 40k wargame player. Lately we have played primarily RPGs unless I have a rough work week and need a break!

*When We Play:* We play every Sunday afternoon from 6pm to 10pm. This occasionally runs a little shorter or a little longer depending on schedules. Sadly this schedule is necessary at present due to my 3rd shift job.

If you're interested to know more, please drop a note here or leave a private message for me and we can get in touch!


----------

